# Resident Breeders



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

*n/t*

Already got it, thanks!


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

I just wanted to update everyone who answered my question about Princess' teeth (well, extra tooth)

It finally fell out on it's own (after lots of wiggling) and the vet checked her today~ said her bite looked great.  

Thanks to all of you who responded!


----------

